# Plants



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Just looking for some input on which is better.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Live plants are best because i think fake ones don't look real !









Also I am sure I have read that real plants can help with water quality, ithink by helping to remove nitrates from your water.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Live plants - I'd rather keep my tank bare than get fake ones...
Live plants not only look better, they also help maintaining a healthy and balanced tank ecosystem, as Loon said (they remove nitrAtes from the water as well as other chemicals/metals, and also convert CO2 into oxygen).

*_Moved to Plant Forum_*


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

live, because my piranha recently ate fake ones









but if you dont take care of them they will rot and make your tank prams horrible (drastic increase in ammonia and nitrates). They will not remove nitrItes, only water changes will.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

I went with live plants. They look awesome, except for one because it was too close to the powerhead and all the leaves got blown off in one section.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Good choice.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> Good choice.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Heres a pic of the setup... a little fuzzy.. but good for now lol

Click here to see the setup


----------



## redbellys (Jun 16, 2004)

live because they just look cooler and better and anyways fake ones you can only get so many different ones but live ones there are tones of different ones to choose from.


----------

